# First clinical trial of testosterone gel



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/18/health/testosterone-gel-men-health-benefits.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=3&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2016%2F02%2F18%2Fhealth%2Ftestosterone-gel-men-health-benefits.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

interesting read.

As a person that suffers from very low Tlvls (mine had dropped to 126 before I started using the gel), the concern for heart and prostate complications is on my mind from time to time.

I've used TRT for many years and it has been successful in treating my low TLvls. I do have friends that have asked about worrying and I have always responded "My quality of life was so poor when my TLVLs dropped that there are no words to adequately describe how bad it was. I would rather have 10 years of quality life with the TRT than 20,30, or 40 more years of that hell I went through with low T"


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I had a heart attack in 2008 (99% blocked) in widow maker artery, along with 7 cardioversions and 3 oblations for A-fib. Started Androgel in 2014.

It's one of the best things I have ever done for my health and marriage. More energy, increased libido, more strength, easier to maintain weight and no perceived side effects.

Will it kill me sooner than if I had not taken it? Don't really know. All I know is I feel 20 years younger and all my tests have come out well. (stress tests, angiograms, blood work, etc.)

I am 54.


----------

